# weiterleitung verbuggt?



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Januar 2011)

irgendwie tritt auch hier manchmal ein problem auf, ff3.6


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2011)

Wurde der Link im Forum, WoW-Datenbank oder in mybuffed gesetzt?

Setze den Armory-Link mal bitte hier im Thread.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Januar 2011)

meine signatur

im ie fehlt der weiter button auch, aber immerhin ist der text+script an der checkbox unten da


hab da nochn mit bug mit euren [ font], neuer thread?


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2011)

Den Button-Bug prüfe ich, aber die andere Geschichte klingt eher nach einem Problem mit den Charset-Einstellungen in deinem Browser. Ich kann aktuell keine fehlerhafte Darstellung nachvollziehen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Januar 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/179500-der-heal-schamane-in-cata/page__view__findpost__p__2986058
in meinem ff ist ab diesem post alles fett geschrieben, im ie sieht die zitat box sehr merkwürdig aus
wenn man den post zitiert stehen da auf einmal font befehle in jeder zeile


http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/179187-der-elementarschamane/page__view__findpost__p__2991515
und folgende, er hat vorne im ersten post probleme mit den spoilern. was ich sehe, im zitat und was er editieren kann unterscheidet sich. bei mir sind da haufenweise [font] bei ihm nciht, weshalb er die auch nicht entfernen kann um es hübsch zu machen


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Januar 2011)

Hast du den RTE-Editor benutzt?
Ich hab da mal etwas gefixt. Der Anfang und das Ende des Quote-Tags waren nicht korrekt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Januar 2011)

rte? gibt direkt und kompletten editor


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Januar 2011)

Schau mal in deinen Profil-Einstellungen hier im Forum nach, welcher Editor da gewählt wurde.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Januar 2011)

ich hab den rte ausgeschlaten, ich werds mal sharamo sagen, vlt kann er das dann auch endlich ordentlich bearbeiten

es lag mir auf der zunge das es hier sowas mit 2 editoren gab, aber es wollte mir nicht einfalllen, das könnte das komische [font] in jeder zeile erklären, das er nicht sieht


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Januar 2011)

ZAM, bei dem Link in folgendem Post ( http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/180182-lenkrad-benoetigt/page__view__findpost__p__2996836 ) geht die Weiterleitung mal wieder nicht. Das "weiter" fehlt.

Getestet im FF 3.6.13


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2011)

Ist behoben


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Januar 2011)

nciht ganz, der weiter button ist wieder da aber der text hinter der checkbox unten fehlt immernoch, mein firebug meint dazu:


```
malformed URI sequence
 if($.cookie(nr_CookieName) == 1) { location.href=decodeURIComponent(url); }
```

ps lscöh mal das cata unterforum, der link zum sql driver error is uncool  auch wenns lustig is mal eure statements zu sehen


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nciht ganz, der weiter button ist wieder da aber der text hinter der checkbox unten fehlt immernoch, mein firebug meint dazu:
> 
> ```
> malformed URI sequence
> ...



Nope, das war zu deinem Testzeitpunkt wohl nur noch nicht synchronisiert. Ansonsten bitte Linkbeispiel.



> ps lscöh mal das cata unterforum, der link zum sql driver error is uncool  auch wenns lustig is mal eure statements zu sehen



Ist gelöscht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Januar 2011)

es geht genau jetzt noch nicht, bei beiden hier genannten links und mit ff 3.6.13 und ie 8.0.7600


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Januar 2011)

hm der weiter button ist zwar da, aber enhält nur 
	
	



```
javascript:;
```
 und macht bei mir nichts


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2011)

Wegen deinem Unicode-Problem... später.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Januar 2011)

Zam du sprichst schon wieder in Rätseln, ich hab kein Unicode Problem 

hab in ff standardcodierung westlich iso-8859-1, die anscheind im forum auch aktiv ist, bei der weiterleitungsseite schaltet der browser auf unicode utf-8, ich behaupt mal, ich bin nicht schuld, zumal es in beiden browsern auftritt.

Vielleicht kann kaeptniglo das ganz ja auch wieder bestätigen


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Zam du sprichst schon wieder in Rätseln, ich hab kein Unicode Problem



Dann schau deinen Screenshot nochmal genau an.
Mit "später" meine ich, "kümmer ich mich später drum", da es kein generelles Problem ist, sondern nur bei diesen Sonderzeichen auftritt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Januar 2011)

kann ich irgendwie verhindern, das die browser da von alleine die codierung auf unicode wechseln?


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> kann ich irgendwie verhindern, das die browser da von alleine die codierung auf unicode wechseln?



Nope - aber vielleicht kann ich was tun ^^


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2011)

Versuchs nochmal


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Januar 2011)

hab den mauszeiger eingemalt^^ unicode bug is weg, aber weder text is da, noch geht der weiterbutton

edit: ist zu hause, anderer pc


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Januar 2011)

Dass da javascript:; steht ist normal. Bei mir unter IE8, FF 3.6.13 funktioniert das alles.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Januar 2011)

hm bei mir gehts weiter nicht...

anderer rechner, gleiches problem
hab auch mal safe mode ausprobiert um addons auszuschließen, aber hilft nichts

ie und ff zeigen mir den malformed uri bug


edit: ff4 das selbe bild
edit2: ff4 b10 selbes bild


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Februar 2011)

wenn ich zeile 20

```
if($.cookie(nr_CookieName) == 1) { location.href=decodeURIComponent(url); }
```
durch

```
if($.cookie(nr_CookieName) == 1) { location.href=encodeURIComponent(url); }
```
ersetze funktioniert die weiterleitung problemlos, das ist ja auch das, was du weiter unten geändert hast, um den weiter button wieder sichtbar zu machen


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wenn ich zeile 20
> 
> ```
> if($.cookie(nr_CookieName) == 1) { location.href=decodeURIComponent(url); }
> ...



Danke - ist behoben.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Februar 2011)

hm in meiner lokal gespeicherten weiterleitung hab ich anch der änderung der zwei buchstaben den text unten angezeigt bekommen udn beim klick auf weiter bin ich im arsenal gelandet. hier im forum bekomme ich nun nen 404

okay der kommt nur wenn der weiterleitungsbildschirm ausgeblendet ist, lösche ich den cookie und der weiterleitungsbildschirm taucht auf, so kann ich auf weiter klicken und lande im armory


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> hm in meiner lokal gespeicherten weiterleitung hab ich anch der änderung der zwei buchstaben den text unten angezeigt bekommen udn beim klick auf weiter bin ich im arsenal gelandet. hier im forum bekomme ich nun nen 404



Naja meine Antwort in dem Fall lautet eigentlich: Sonderzeichen in Usernamen sind eh direkt aus der Hölle und albern. *g* 
Aber in dem Fall sage ich: Warte einfach, bis die Server durchgesyncht haben und versuch es später nochmal.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Februar 2011)

siehe edit^^

bin mal uplaoder testen


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> siehe edit^^



Ist nach dem Server-Sync auch behoben.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Februar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Naja meine Antwort in dem Fall lautet eigentlich: Sonderzeichen in Usernamen sind eh direkt aus der Hölle und albern. *g*



böser usernames ò.ó

wenn da nicht noch amazon wäre 


Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=thurstmaster+lenkrad&x=0&y=0




*mehr fehler suchen geh*

gz  sync ist wohl durch, jetzt gehen beide links


----------

